# Elevar el voltaje de una bateria de auto a 3000 volt?



## Rick_x (Abr 13, 2009)

Soy un principiante en esto ... y tengo la siguiente duda

Es posible elevar el voltaje de un una bateria 12V o 24V  hasta los 3000V o mayor ? sin importar la corriente, solo interesa tener ese voltaje en la salida y que sea posible mantenerlo constante durante un largo tiempo.

existe algún dispositivo electrónico que permita realizarlo?

Muchas gracias...
saludos


----------



## Maumana (Abr 13, 2009)

mmmm bueno, nunca he hecho algo así pero siempre y cuando el voltaje que pides no sea una senoide pura creo que se puede lograr de la siguiente forma.  Supongo que se necesitaría hacer un oscilador y la salida de ese oscilador meterla a uno de esos transformadores que usan los microondas para manejar el magnetrón, son de bastante alto voltaje (no sé cuanto) pero de muy poca corriente. Otra creo que tal vez sería usando un flyback de un TV en lugar del transformador que mencioné antes, al menos eso es lo que se me ocurre, quizás  otro compañero puede aportar otra idea.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 14, 2009)

Maumana dijo:
			
		

> mmmm bueno, nunca he hecho algo así pero siempre y cuando el voltaje que pides no sea una senoide pura creo que se puede lograr de la siguiente forma.  Supongo que se necesitaría hacer un oscilador y la salida de ese oscilador meterla a uno de esos transformadores que usan los microondas para manejar el magnetrón, son de bastante alto voltaje (no sé cuanto) pero de muy poca corriente. Otra creo que tal vez sería usando un flyback de un TV en lugar del transformador que mencioné antes, al menos eso es lo que se me ocurre, quizás  otro compañero puede aportar otra idea.




"maumana"  el alto voltaje que usan los magnetrones de microondas NOOOO son de baja corriente.  tengan mucho cuidado con eso.



si te interesa pouedes usar una bobina de las que hacen chispa para las bujias de las motos, o automiviles a carburador  (que no sea fuelinjection).   pero que ese voltaje anda cerca de los 10,000.  a 12 vols dc.    pero me imagino que pudes controlar el voltaje de entrada.   claro que tienes que usar primero un oscilador.

acaso lo ocupas para hacer un cerco electrico?


----------



## Maumana (Abr 14, 2009)

Bueno por lo menos provoqué que alguien más escribiera.  Gracias a Armando por aclararme lo de la alta corriente en los magnetrones.  De lo que sí estoy seguro porque alguna vez lo ví en una exposición es que se puede usar una bobina de esas de flyback de TV para generar un alto voltaje y baja corriente.  Esto lo vi una vez en una exposición técnica de un colegio, a alguien se le ocurrió hacer una ratonera electrónica.  Usaron dos fotodiodos, uno al inicio de la jaula y otro al final, supongo que cuando la rata activaba el segundo fotodiodo era cuando recibía una descarga de alto voltaje, y usaron precisamente una bobina de este tipo.
Armando decime una cosa, sería posible hacer un oscilador y alimentar un transformador de esos que usan los microondas ?


----------



## Rick_x (Abr 17, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## mendek (Abr 23, 2009)

hola a todos.
este tema a mi me interesa muchisimo no me podrian pasar alugun tipo de oscilador para el flyback y como conecter el flybck por favor se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## Maumana (Abr 23, 2009)

Justamente ayer estaba hablando con un amigo que es muy versado en electrónica, y por casualidad le comenté que había visto una pregunta de este tipo.  Hablamos muy superficialmente sobre el uso de un conversor DC/DC y luego usar inductores para lograr alto voltaje y baja corriente.  Voy a tratarle de nuevo el tema y al rato quiera él formar parte del foro.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 24, 2009)

Maumana dijo:
			
		

> Armando decime una cosa, sería posible hacer un oscilador y alimentar un transformador de esos que usan los microondas ?



El embobinado de esos transformador estan diseñados (el primario) para conectarlo directamente a la red domestica  (en el caso de mexico a 110 VAC).  asi que no se ocuparia ningun oscilador.

ten mucho cuidado.  porque son vario smiles de voltios que saldran en el secundario.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 24, 2009)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> El embobinado de esos transformador estan diseñados (el primario) para conectarlo directamente a la red domestica  (en el caso de mexico a 110 VAC).  asi que no se ocuparia ningun oscilador.


No se a cuales transformadores te refieres pero cualquier transformador necesita una tensión alterna en la entrada, de lo contrario (con DC) no funcionan.
Conseguir A.V. con una batería sería relativamente simple, un inversor y un transformador.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> armandolopezmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me refiero  a los transformadores de esos grandes y pesados de hierro dulce que usan los hornos de microondas viejos. y todavia algunos todavia lo usan.  solamente he visto los de marca panasonic que usan fuente conmutada para alimentar al magnetron.


saludos.


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 25, 2009)

yo personalmente usaría o un oscilador + un transistor, o directamente el oscilador y un multiplicador de voltage, que es con capacitores y diodos.
si necesitás circuito avisame, que los he montado y andan perfecto a ambos. no son de muy alta corriente pero si no es lo que necesitas, supongo que puede servirte. 
saludos


----------



## jorger (Abr 25, 2009)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.
> este tema a mi me interesa muchisimo no me podrian pasar alugun tipo de oscilador para el flyback y como conecter el flybck por favor se los agradeceria muchisimo



Mira en el tema ''duda con flyback'',ahi viene de todo un poco..


----------



## Rick_x (Abr 27, 2009)

Soy un novato , este circuito es para elevar el voltaje para un filtro electrostatico que quiero armar
pero quiero utilizar baterias como alimentacion y no la red electrica 220V
es que he leido de unos convertidores CC a CC para elevar el voltaje Flyback que me recomendaron
si la salida es continua de este circuito lo hago con el flyback o si no ..que hago?

gracias de ante mano
saludos


----------

